# A nice day out in the field and a couple of turtles



## JustAnja (May 26, 2008)

Dan and I headed over to the Horican Marsh (National and State refuge) just north of our house today to have a look around. Here are just a few pics. The only herps we saw were Painted Turtles.  They seemed to be enjoying the nice sunny day, basking atop the duckweed. 













Non-herp photos ;D

This big Doe was waiting to cross the road, she was a smart old girl. She looked and looked and watched each way before she made her way across the highway. She looks like she is about to drop a fawn any day now with that big udder of hers 





Geese are abundant over there and families were everywhere. 















This girl had a little runt in the bunch and she kept scolding it for trying to walk towards the Jeep. She was quite comical.





A Redwinged Blackbird in the Marsh


----------



## Itort (May 26, 2008)

Horican Marsh is great. Are the cranes back ?


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2008)

Nice pics.

What a peaceful scenery to look at 

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2008)

Looks like you and Dan had a beautiful day.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 27, 2008)

What a lovely, and peaceful place to be! We ought to have more places like this in every states. Thanks for sharing.

Minh


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2008)

Awww....those babies are precious. I LOVE "day trip" pictures. Beautiful!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 28, 2008)

Great pics Anja! Love to spend the day walking around looking at nothing and everything!


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2008)

What great pics!!! your black bird almost looks like a Tri colored,, but they are only in Calif in a very small area...


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 29, 2008)

What a great place!!! That is so neat being able to see all of the wildlife like that!!! 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Crazy1 (May 29, 2008)

Wonderful pics Anja, I love the pics of the goslings, downy soft and all. Thanks for sharing.


----------

